# Where is Father Christmas hiding??



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

I want to take my sons to see Father Christmas. We live in the Greens. Anyone know?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Take them to Wafi, best place to go (though I've not been this year), great filipino elves too...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't think Wafi has a Father Christmas this year. Shame as they usually have great themed decorations.

I think Ibn Battuta may have a Santa, but best to ring and check first.

-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I don't think Wafi has a Father Christmas this year. Shame as they usually have great themed decorations.
> 
> I think Ibn Battuta may have a Santa, but best to ring and check first.
> 
> -



No, they do not have a Father Xmas unfortunately - unless, you count the blow-up one by Finz!!. They do however have live Ice Age Shows everyday starting from 3.30pm and a rather pricey Xmas market in China Court! Also, by Geant, there is a sleigh and some reindeers (still no Santa in sight!) and you can pay to have your pics taken! Even my 5 year old niece wasn't impressed!

The closest thing to a Father Xmas I have seen is a gigantic white bear (does that even count!!) and some penguins on skates in Mall of the Emirates. There is a small area where children can take pics with the bear and have the massive Xmas tree in the background!

I'm quite shocked really by the lack of Xmas spirits! I've seen some Xmas trees in shops that look like they've been victims of road accidents!!

My dad dressed up as Father Xmas once and I thoroughly enjoyed that - so that might be an option if you can't find anything!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> My dad dressed up as Father Xmas once and I thoroughly enjoyed that - so that might be an option if you can't find anything!



How quickly can your dad get here Maz? 


-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> No, they do not have a Father Xmas unfortunately - unless, you count the blow-up one by Finz!!.


I thought blow up dolls were illegal here....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Having done a little research this may be the best best for meeting Santa.

Winter Wonderland at Madinat Jumeirah

Each Christmas the Madinat sets up their Winter Wonderland. There is a small entry charge, but see link for all details and timings of events.


-


----------



## BoredSara (Nov 15, 2008)

I also went all the way to Wafi, only to find out that there was no Father Christmas this year as they were hosting Eid celebrations instead. One of the women working there told me they have one at Dubai Mall.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Doesn't everyone know that they are not actually Father Christmas but one his many helpers!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Doesn't everyone know that they are not actually Father Christmas but one his many helpers!!!


Oh you cruel, cruel person.

I've just been told (by text) that this is a "family board"


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh you cruel, cruel person.
> 
> I've just been told (by text) that this is a "family board"


Reminds me of my brother!!! He totally spoilt it for me by telling me that it was my mum putting all the pressies next to me at midnight!! I really didn't need to know that at that age!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Reminds me of my brother!!! He totally spoilt it for me by telling me that it was my mum putting all the pressies *next to me *at midnight!! I really didn't need to know that at that age!!


So there's no Christmas trees in Mauritius?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> So there's no Christmas trees in Mauritius?


I'm from Seychelles - paradise on Earth!!! We actually have real Xmas trees!!! Some people even grow them in their garden and have a live, decorated tree!!! Cool!!!

Plus, we keep dogs at home, so I wouldn't want them to help themselves to my pressies!!! I also remember my mum saying that Santa puts your pressies next to you if you've been good - might explain why you never found any next to you!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Seychelles, mauritius, whatever, people say i'm from scotland....

I used to keep dogs at home too.


But she divorced me....


----------

